# 5 month old - frequent urination



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it normal for a 5 month old to be peeing every 20-30 minutes? She'll go to the door and whine. As soon as we let her our, she pees for a few seconds then comes back in. But, if she's in her crate for 3-4 hours, she is fine and doesn't have any accidents.

She woke up this morning at 5 whining when she has typically been waking up at 6:30.

She drinks a lot of water, but when I described how much our vet, he said she was within the normal range of consumption.

She also had a fishy smell 'down there' a few nights ago. But we decided that was her anal glands and it went away.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You could collect a urine sample, run it over to the Vet's office, and ask them to check for a UTI (urinary tract infection). Just a thought. She seems pretty young to have one of those, but you never know. Frequent urge to urinate without much output is a pretty classic sign. Better to check it than to let it go and then have a kidney infection. :'(


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Er...I don't really have a good answer either way, really.

Anyway, it might be _because_ you're letting her out every 20 to 30 minutes. In my experience, if you let a dog out to pee...it will. So she knows that if she even gets the slightest feeling that she has to potty, you will let her out. Have you always made a habit of letting her out that frequently, even when she doesn't ask? If you don't let her out immediately, does it result in accidents, or does she go back to what she was doing? 

Of course, more frequent urination can also be a symptom of a UTI. She's urinating more often...does that translate to urinating more volume total? Or is it lots of smaller volume urinations that, at the end of the day, equal a normal total volume? Does it look like she's straining to urinate, or that it hurts when she does? One other red flag is when they have accidents that take them by surprise (ie: it happens while they're just laying down or sitting there). Does it make her uncomfortable if you press on her bladder? She's not drinking excessively, but that's another symptom.

You're right, the fishy smell probably was the anal glands. If you're worried about UTIs, you could catch some of her urine yourself to take the vet (I catch it first thing in the morning and then store it in the fridge)--that way they won't have to wait for her to urinate/worry about catheters. You can also look at it yourself this way--you can check for blood in the urine, a foul odor, etc. That might help clue you in to anything that might be bothering her. 

Sorry--I don't know if that was helpful at all! I tend to be in the better safe than sorry camp, so I'd personally probably run the urine in.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

??? not normal.
Vet check, IMO. UTIs are stressful on the kidneys. 

\ please post outcome/results.


----------



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

no blood in the urine and she doesn't strain to urinate. 

we did make a habit of taking her out often. she had a couple accidents when we first got her(2 weeks ago). but i think she was more just nervous of the new surroundings. so we took her out more often so she'd get used to the new backyard.. and going out there. but she has not had any accidents since then.

she seems to be urinating a normal amount for the volume that she drinks.

I think we'll just play it safe and take some urine into the vet. thanks for all the input, I'll be sure to post once we know!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our V, Pumpkin, had a UTI as a young pup. She was not soiling her crate at night either but would wake to go out. It's best to rule out a UTI. Refridgerate your sample if you can not get it to the vet within an hour. Good Luck & hope all is normal.


----------



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

no UTI!
she was just enjoying getting a treat after going to the bathroom outside. we were encouraging her when she went outside to deter her from going inside.
our fault for treating her every time.
thanks for all the input!!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

hehehe, glad she's ok...she's beyond ok, she's smart!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What a clever girl! ;D


----------

